# Weird Coat Color



## Yenko (May 13, 2011)

Yenko has some weird color, I don't know if that's how German Shepherds change, since he's my first. And I was wondering if he has a skin/hair problem or it's just his coat changing. He has it on both sides but more on his left side. What does it look like to you guys?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is he? Do you have a better picture of him standing and from the side?

Our dogs may change alot in their color the first year or so. My pup that got the saddle was pure black when she was born....


----------



## Yenko (May 13, 2011)

On May 22 he's going to be 5 months...and I'll try to take a picture of him standing up.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It looks like he's shedding his undercoat- he's pretty young isn't he? You might take him to a groomer and let them get all of it out.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Does it come out easily (the lighter fur)? I also thought undercoat but hard to tell. It doesn't really look tuffy in the pics but being a puppy coat it could be undercoat.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

He's going through his coat change, from the fuzzy-wuzzy puppy fluff to his adult coat. No worries.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My dogs are shedding like crazy anyways this time of year. And there's a good chance at 5 months your dog is changing color. If his parents had saddles, that may be coming in.


----------



## Yenko (May 13, 2011)

It doesn't come out easily it feels like the rest of his hair :crazy:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He'll change color quite a bit, that's probably what you're seeing. By the way, Petsmart only charges $10 for a complete bath, nail trim and ear cleaning for pups under 6 mos old. I definitely took advantage of that with Stosh!


----------



## Yenko (May 13, 2011)

Oh wow thanks, I'll definitely be taking him to Petsmart  
By any chance do you know how much they charge for little dogs (chihuahuas)?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

hmmm....does he bite or itch at himself a lot?
When Mason's coat changed like that, it was the beginning of his allergies.


----------



## Yenko (May 13, 2011)

Not alot, but he does scratch sometimes...do you have pictures of Mason when he had this type of coat color? And what is he allergic to? I really hope it's not that


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

just for the record PetSmart now stops the puppy thing at 5 months... I was also told that its when they turn 5 months it stops not during their 5th month so I would say hes just shy of 5 months or something when you take him in. I just had Jinx done the lady was great in giving me a break. 

Not quite sure about small dogs I know for her adult rate it was just over $30 so I'd say like 20-25 for a small dog possibly if you just call them they can quote you... they charge 10 for nails as it is such a rip off.


----------



## Yenko (May 13, 2011)

Aww man  and thanks I'll do that and give them a call or I'll prolly just go tomorrow with Yenko and ask when I'm there.


----------

